# Raspberry pi 400 network interface problems



## anthcp (Sep 24, 2022)

Loaded 13.1 stable and 14.0 current on the Raspberry pi 400 but the ethernet port only works intermittently..
The only time I could get it to work was to connect the port to another host port and then connect to the hub...
But when I rebooted it never works again... It also generates error messages on boot-up related to the ethernet port and its notable that it not using the dtb file for the pi 400... I can see that there are known problems with the pi 4 network but not this fatal condition... :-(

Regards

Anthony..


----------



## kpedersen (Sep 30, 2022)

Possibly related(?). On my Pi 3, I happily type away over SSH but then get a massive load of lag for up to one minute. 99% of the time it comes back but once or twice it goes completely offline. I was using FreeBSD 13.1.


----------



## eternal_noob (Sep 30, 2022)

I own a Raspberry Pi 400 myself and i stopped using FreeBSD on it due to incomplete hardware support.

No hardware accelerated gfx, no wifi, no sound. Sad. 🥹


----------

